# looking at changing my motor out soon...what shaft length?



## lukeD (Jun 25, 2013)

looking at here around winter hopefully to change out my 100 hp merc to go to at least a 200 EFI...was wondering if you all could tell me what shaft length my jet should have when i start looking for motors. i got a lot of places to look but most are Bass boat sites with prop motors. i know ill have to change out the Lower unit but im not sure what shaft length to look for.


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 25, 2013)

Do you have a prop motor now or a jet? The jet unit adds approximately 7" to the mounting height, so a 15" short shaft jet needs about a 22" transom, long shaft needs about 27". A lot of people mount a short shaft jet on a regular 20" transom, but I don't think you'll find a short shaft 200 hp. Either build up the transom or get a jackplate. In theory the tall transom is better than a jackplate because you avoid the jackplate setback, but there's a lot of people running jack plates with no complaints.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 26, 2013)

My motor started out as a 20" if that is of any help


----------

